# Sick and Tired of being Sick and Tired!



## Mattie Num Nums (Jul 13, 2011)

It all started with a migraine that led me to the hospital. I get migraines regularly but this was one of those occasions where I actually needed some help. The doctor gave me some Vicodin and called it a day. After my migraine went away 3 days later I noticed the normal Vicodin side effect of being constipated. It never went away. After about 4 weeks of being constipated I went on a business trip which made things even worse. As soon as I got home and realized I was in trouble I went to a doctor. After multiple doctors telling me I was fine and that nothing was wrong after multiple Endo, Colo, you name it I started feeling hopeless. By new I also had developed GERD and horrible chest pains, feeling like I was having a heart attack. I am 29 years old and thought what is wrong with me? After my 6th GI doctor I finally got some answers. He ordered and endo/full colo and found that I had legions in my Esophagus from my GERD but that everything else was fine. He diagnosed me with IBS, telling me its the only diagnoses and answer he can give me. Its been 1 1/2 years now and the pain hits me every morning like a ton of bricks. I take my Omeprezal to keep my GERD in check (does a great job!) but my stomach is just misery. I a pretty thin guy and people tell me I look like National Geographic babies when I am sick because my stomach is so distended from being bloated and I look sickly. Of course once I goto the bathroom I feel like a million bucks but of course going to the bathroom means an hour of patience and pain because swollen intestines don't really like letting things pass through. I now find myself tired all the time, always in pain, hardly ever eat because everything makes me sick in the morning, going to the bathroom 4-6 times a day is pretty normal and of course depressed because I feel like my young life has been ripped away from me. I luckily live in California and have a Medical Marijuana card. It has helped me beyond words. I only smoke at night before dinner and before bed to keep me from throwing up my food and to stop the pain so I can sleep. My journey only seems to be getting harder and harder everyday and my hopelessness has hit an all time high. This is my story...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mattie,I was in my 40s when my health finally started spiraling down. Diet (high fat, fried) and habits (cigarettes, beer, non-medical marijuana) had finally left me with what became a 10 year case of IBS-D, high cholesterol, falling asleep at the wheel and at my desk, indigestion that eventually became chronic and ended up as GERD, weight gain from an inability to be active, etc etc. Before giving myself up to the medical system--I had a toxic relationship with a past doctor that had been foisted upon me when my regular doc decided to see only women, and so preferred to avoid them as a general rule--I was convinced to address my overall health through a wide ranging supplemental approach. This has led to a long term resolution of all of these health problems, along with a few more that developed as I aged. While I know how important it is to eliminate symptoms, especially those attached to our conditions, I really feel it is even more important to address the underlying problems. In my case, I am now 66 years old, bike and hike regularly, go to yoga three times a week, and do not have to pay much attention to what I eat or drink. It really is the best of the possible outcomes without a single piece of prescription or OTC medicine in years and years. Obviously, we all have to deal with this in ways that are comfortable to us; but, I, who was also sick and tired of being sick and tired, to the point that I was afraid I would have to give up my license and possibly my livelihood, have been leading a normal life since the year 2000. Such things are possible if you feed your body.Best of luck with all of this.Mark


----------



## Mattie Num Nums (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I am stripping my diet and going to force myself back to the gym (if I can stay awake long enough!!!!)


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

overitnow said:


> Mattie,I was in my 40s when my health finally started spiraling down. Diet (high fat, fried) and habits (cigarettes, beer, non-medical marijuana) had finally left me with what became a 10 year case of IBS-D, high cholesterol, falling asleep at the wheel and at my desk, indigestion that eventually became chronic and ended up as GERD, weight gain from an inability to be active, etc etc. Before giving myself up to the medical system--I had a toxic relationship with a past doctor that had been foisted upon me when my regular doc decided to see only women, and so preferred to avoid them as a general rule--I was convinced to address my overall health through a wide ranging supplemental approach. This has led to a long term resolution of all of these health problems, along with a few more that developed as I aged. While I know how important it is to eliminate symptoms, especially those attached to our conditions, I really feel it is even more important to address the underlying problems. In my case, I am now 66 years old, bike and hike regularly, go to yoga three times a week, and do not have to pay much attention to what I eat or drink. It really is the best of the possible outcomes without a single piece of prescription or OTC medicine in years and years. Obviously, we all have to deal with this in ways that are comfortable to us; but, I, who was also sick and tired of being sick and tired, to the point that I was afraid I would have to give up my license and possibly my livelihood, have been leading a normal life since the year 2000. Such things are possible if you feed your body.Best of luck with all of this.Mark


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

Mark,I love what you have to say, but how did you get to complete wellness? I do yoga twice a week, have only eaten white meat turkey, chicken and fish with steamed veggies and fruit for years. I am a trainer and athlete and take my health and my life very seriously. I have a very stressful job and a 5 year old, and I want my life back. Please share your recipe for success.


----------

